# 2015 AK Moose Hunt



## LabsInTheCanes

My partner and I booked a 10 day drop camp, self guided hunt out of the McGrath area 9/7 - 9/17. We are both avid, experienced hunters who have elk hunted in NM, CO and MT. Neither of us have been to much less hunted in AK. Any tips or suggestions that might help make our hunt more successful? We are both in good shape and not afraid to work hard to succeed. Any sure fire methods to field judge a moose on the hoof to ensure he measures the requisite 50"? Thanks in advance for any pointers!


----------



## dallen

LabsInTheCanes said:


> Any sure fire methods to field judge a moose on the hoof to ensure he measures the requisite 50"? Thanks in advance for any pointers!



Count brow tines. There are a lot of methods people use to judge width, but when it comes down to a bull thats 49.5" vs a bull at 50.1".......I dont care who you are, its near impossible. Search the AK outdoor forum for lots of info on field judging tips. There is the space between the antlers method, length of ears method....and I'm sure other ways to do this, and they will get you in the ballpark. But that bull thats right at 50...ish....count brow tines. For a mid 40's bull vs a mid 50's bull, the methods above will generally work.

As for methods. Depends on what area your hunting. Areas around McGrath.....I'm assuming your gonna be dropped at a lake, on a river....and not floating? If so, calling would be my choice. I'll send you a little write up on a pretty good set of advice for hunting moose. I generally follow this and it seems to work more than not. Good luck and enjoy the experience. 

Oh, and BTW....you will work hard if you are successful too.....they are some awsomely big critters, and you cannot understand that until you have one on the ground in front of you that you have to get taken apart, then move from point A to point B....


----------



## benelli12bore

Good luck!! Take lots of pictures and share em please.

If you're going to have time in Anchorage check out Northern Knives. Pretty cool knife shop.


----------



## frozen okie

Have some good rain gear , extra tarps and a few 100 feet of 550 cord , two sets of game bags, might even buy a few road flares they make good fire starters, just for starters


----------



## LabsInTheCanes

Back to the top. DALLEN, if you could send that write up, I'd be much obliged! Summer prep has begun, I've been running every other day since the snow melted here in late march. Airfare (commercial and charter on Penn Air) has been secured. I am accumulating gear, utilizing sales when possible. Anyone else care to chime in with advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dragon1681

I have flown Penn/air 3 times and they didn't send my luggage on two of my trips as they had to much cargo. Gun cases have to fly so pull your insulation out of them and stuff with your clothes.


----------



## LabsInTheCanes

Dragon, did you have more than your alloted 2 checked bags? I am looking to send most of my gear via USPS 6 weeks ahead of time and will only take my 2 alloted checked bags.


----------



## dragon1681

LabsInTheCanes said:


> Dragon, did you have more than your alloted 2 checked bags? I am looking to send most of my gear via USPS 6 weeks ahead of time and will only take my 2 alloted checked bags.



Nope had my gun case and a suit case. The second time myself and one other hunter both got our guns and that was it not one person on the plane got anything else. They bumped out luggage for cargo. I was going to an island so maybe on the main land it might be better.


----------



## LabsInTheCanes

Thanks for the response.


----------



## dallen

LabsInTheCanes said:


> Back to the top. DALLEN, if you could send that write up, I'd be much obliged! Summer prep has begun, I've been running every other day since the snow melted here in late march. Airfare (commercial and charter on Penn Air) has been secured. I am accumulating gear, utilizing sales when possible. Anyone else care to chime in with advice? Thanks in advance!



I like this write up.....

http://www.alaskaremote.com/3_day_strategy_for_success.htm


----------



## LabsInTheCanes

Much obliged!


----------



## boodog

leave all your down gear ( bags and coats) at home. go synthetic insulation-you will probably experience wet weather for at least a portion of your trip. good luck.


----------

